# Minolta 50mm MD Rokkor-X 1.4 to Canon mount?



## iNick (May 20, 2011)

i have an old minolta 50mm Rokkor-x 1.4 lens from a broken XD-11 body that i want to use on my T1i. is this possible? would i just need an adapter? i saw a youtube video that required me to re-thread and use machinery and stuff but i have zero ability/equipment to do such a procedure. any ideas as to how i can utilize this lens? any help would be great!

Thanks!

-Nick


----------



## iNick (May 21, 2011)

bump?


----------



## Dao (May 21, 2011)

You can get some information from the link below.

Canon EOS lens Adapters - Manual focus lenses on Canon EOS bodies


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2011)

eBay is the place you're likely to find a glass element containing adapter.


----------



## iNick (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the help guys, but the problem is im unsure what adapter i would need for the rokkor.


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2011)

Minolta bayonet mount to Canon EF mount adapter is what you would want. I do not recall what Minolta called their mount: I thought it was MD mount at one time. FOTODIOX is one company that sells many,many adapters.


----------



## iNick (May 22, 2011)

Derrel, thank you! i assume something like this is what i would need? Minolta MD to Canon EOS Focusing Lens Mount Adapter - DinoDirect.com

or better yet like this... http://cgi.ebay.com/Minolta-MD-MC-Lens-adapter-Canon-Eos-Rebel-T1i-T2i-XS-/250682240386?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5dd36d82#ht_608wt_907


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 22, 2011)

iNick said:


> Derrel, thank you! i assume something like this is what i would need? Minolta MD to Canon EOS Focusing Lens Mount Adapter - DinoDirect.com
> 
> or better yet like this... Minolta MD MC Lens adapter - Canon Eos Rebel T1i T2i XS | eBay


 

The second one may be worth a try at $29.

From my research into the subject (I had a bunch of very good Minolta lenses) the best adapters are extremely thin and have no glass so that there is no loss of image quality. You do lose infinity focus though. And good luck finding one. They seem to be mostlt home made.

The ones with glass, such as in your links, will most certainly result in a loss of image quality since one cannot really expect quality glass in the adapter at this price. But then again, who knows? Again, at this price, it could be worth a try.


----------



## iNick (May 22, 2011)

c.cloudwalker what about this? Minolta MD MC Lens to CANON EOS Mount Adapter No Glass | eBay it seems i would loose infinity focus (im unsure what that even is)


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 22, 2011)

From the text of the ad:
It does not allows Inifity Focus. IT IS SPECIALLY FOR MACRO SHOT ONLY!


----------



## Dao (May 22, 2011)

Look at the link I included in my original post.
Scroll down and find a chart (in Green and red color) that show the  list of flange-to-focal-plane distances.

For lens mount that are listed in the Red zone, in which the flange-to-focal-plane distances of that mount is shorter than EOS EF mount so it require an adapter with optics so that it can focus to infinity.
And it will act as a multiplier (kind of like teleconverter) as well.  

If you have a lot of old Minolta lenses, then it is okay to get the adapter even if loss of image quality.   However, if you only have one lens, I will suggest shop for another old manual focus 50mm lens with adapter that does not require optics.  (those lens mounts listed on the Green zone from the link listed above).


----------



## iNick (May 22, 2011)

Dao, would the loss of IQ be enough to discourage me from using the lens? right now all i have is the kit lens for my T1i and the next glass i get would probably be the 50mm 1.8 but that wont be for a few months probably. i have this lens that i don't want to go to waste so i figure it would hold me over till i can pick up the 1.8


----------



## Dao (May 22, 2011)

For me personally, I would rather find something else.   I do not have any lens that has different lens mounts other than the Canon EF / EF-S mount.  I did some research in the past regarding using some old manual focus lenses.

I do not think I will go with any lens that has the flange-to-focal-plane distances shorter than the Canon EOS.   Unless the lens is a stellar lens to begin with.  Such as if I find a Canon FD 200mm f/1.8L lens in very good price, I do not mind find a good adapter with optics for the lens.   But for 50mm, I think I will pass.

Of course, if I have 5 decent lenses to play with, it maybe a different story.  Please note that the adapter with optics will act as a teleconverter.  So the Field of Vied (FoV) will be narrower with the adapter.    With the smaller camera sensor in your camera, the* FoV* of the 50mm lens will possible equivalent to a lens with focal length longer than 100mm.  (Note: Focal length did not change, just the FoV)

On top of that, the adapter should rob some light so that the lens will no longer a f/1.4 lens.  The max aperture may become f/2.0 or higher.  I guess you need to contact the adapter seller for more information.


----------



## iNick (May 22, 2011)

Dao, thanks for the explanation. maybe ill just get the adapter without the glass and use it strictly for macro shots? for 20 bucks even if i only use it every now and then i guess it would be worth it seeing as how i already have the lens. thanks again for your help


----------

